# RG6 coax question??/



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been checking and there are soooo many contradicting articles and reports on all of this stuff.:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

In a residential setting, as long as you are not near any radio or TV transmission towers, you will be ok. Just don't run it parrallel to the main electrical feeds. By the way Vextra is a budget wire, but as long as all you are using it for is a RF cable feed, it will be fine.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

It depends, I used quad and found a slight benefit, but this was old work near a lot of ac wires.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have it I'd use it
I needed some & it wasn't much more to buy quad so I bought quad


----------



## Mr. Wallfish (Mar 21, 2009)

*rg6 co ax*

I worked for comcast for 7 long years. As long as it is rg-6 it does not matter if it is quad shield or not unless you live in a 12,000 square ft. home and have a really long run you should be good. The aluminum shield is actually better then copper. That is what comcast uses. [email protected]:jester:


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Mr. Wallfish said:


> I worked for comcast for 7 long years. As long as it is rg-6 it does not matter if it is quad shield or not unless you live in a 12,000 square ft. home and have a really long run you should be good. The aluminum shield is actually better then copper. That is what comcast uses. [email protected]:jester:



In a 12,000 sq ft home I would probably use several distribution points with RG11Q running to them.


----------



## MorrissMediaSys (Mar 23, 2009)

The GHz rating of the coax is good to know. Typically for most residential applications you will not need the coax to be over 1 GHz. If you have 3 GHz coax go ahead and run it. Again the quad shield will not typically need to be installed in most residential. I have had to use some beefy coax, 3GHz, strictly for HD-SDI applications which is still rather new technology, i.e. Endoscopy equipment in medical OR's, where they are running an 1080p signal over a single coax. Might be a good thing to have the 3 Ghz in your home. Who knows what the future will hold.


----------

